# ремонт аккордеона баркаролла.



## Vlad Gurzhi (31 Июл 2014)

Здравствуйте!Аккордеон со сьемными клавишами,каждая отдельно,пружина одним концом висит на клавише,рычаг клавиши соединяется с пазом в клапане,сверху паз заклеен кусочком кожи или другого материала.Хочу убрать шумы в правой клавиатуре.Подскажите порядок ремонта всех узлов,влияющих на безшумность при игре.Кто ремонтировал такой аккордеон - прошу совета.Спасибо.Владимир.


----------



## vev (31 Июл 2014)

*gurzhi.vlad.*,

Владимир,

здесь не совсем об этом форум  
Посмотрите у "конкурентов" на Мир баяна
Там специализируются именно на ремонте
Удачи
Евгений


----------

